# Carb counting with veg



## SB2015 (Mar 14, 2016)

I am trying to get my carb counting more accurate but wonder whether I am going over the top.  When I did the DAFNE course we were told to simply ignore veg like carrots and corn and greens etc.  When I checked carrots by googling 'carbs in ...' They come up with 10g / 100g.  Do others include these in their count.  (I know that at the time of doing the course, the DSN thought my recording was over the top so I am not sure whether it was her that told me this.)

I am enjoying using Helmsley and Helmsley and writing in the carbs next to each ingredient as I use a recipe.


----------



## Annette (Mar 14, 2016)

Some do, some dont. Its dependent on how you cope with the carbs in them. I dont have to count at all for carrots, but do for parsnips, I can get away with some tomatoes, but a large amount and I have to bolus, onions never bother me, nor any type of greens, corn has to be bolused for. 
You need to experiment to see what you need to bolus for and what you (personally) can ignore.


----------



## Alan.tnh (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi I've been using "My Fitness Pal" as a food diary it quotes Calories, Carbs, Fat, Protein, Sugar, Sodium I'm finding it very useful I think Corn is quite high I will have to check now, but I've been counting everything


----------



## Annette (Mar 14, 2016)

As well as writing in the carbs, perhaps also write in a pre/post meal bg test result - so you know the next time how it affects you?


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Annette.  The Libre is going to be useful over the next few days, 
And I might need to look for some recipes with some separate veg in.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 14, 2016)

I completely ignore all green veg and carrots.  In my first copy of Carbs and Cals there was a note on the veg pages saying something like they contain such low amounts of carb, and are so slow to digest (and contain a lot of fibre) that they will have no noticeable effect on your blood sugar.  It did contain a note about discussing this with your medical team.  None of this is in the new edition I notice!
I'm not sure whether sweet corn should be counted though (daughter doesn't like it so I've never had to find out!)


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 14, 2016)

Another excellent idea Annette.  I shall enjoy using this book and I think it may take the place of a rather dog eared Nigel Slater book for a while.


----------



## AndBreathe (Mar 14, 2016)

SB2015, to be clear, I'm not T1, so totting up carbs for me is a wholly different ball game.  But, what I really wanted to say is, if you're like me and *LOVE* veg, one can trough one's way through a fair few carbs if one gets a bit of hunger on!

I mean, I even love those little green gems (sprouts), so maybe I'm just plain odd!


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 14, 2016)

Well the hop that I am now in suggests that perhaps counting the carbs in those nice veg is a no for me, but then there were a variety in there.  I shall have to test review and adjust.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 14, 2016)

The only veg I carb count are sweetcorn, avocado, parsnips and peas. I seriously love my veg too, AndBreathe!


----------



## AndBreathe (Mar 14, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> Well the hop that I am now in suggests that perhaps counting the carbs in those nice veg is a no for me, but then there were a variety in there.  I shall have to test review and adjust.



Your Libre will help you out seeing impacts.

Yes, I am a Libre groupie.


----------



## stephknits (Mar 14, 2016)

I tend to only count sweet corn, parsnips and tomatoes if having loads.   The hospital dietician says not to bother with veg.


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 14, 2016)

I have to count carrots, peppers, onions.... Virtually everything in fact


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 14, 2016)

It is clear that it varies for each person.  I am thoroughly enjoying my recent yummy veggie meals. 
Thanks for all the posts.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 15, 2016)

Well Susan and kskel (I'm sure that isn't spelled right ) are in a whole different position to most of us.

Spuds, parsnip and corn for me.  With stew where I might have onions carrots swede and parsnips I just eyeball it and add 15 or 20 to whatever the spuds with it are.  But a mix of tomatoes and onions (chilli, so have to count the beans and the sauce too and bolognese sauce - oh and sausage casserole would be the main culprits there whereas steak and onions or a fry up with tomatoes, wouldn't) needs a few whereas either on their own, don't.

Anything green - including peas and broad beans, no.


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 15, 2016)

For sides I don't count green veg at all, or carrots, in fact the only veg I count are sweet potatoes, actual spuds if I ever bother with them (rare can't stand the blighters), and parsnips if I have them as a side.  I'm a big veg eater and a high percentage of meals are entirely veg and pulse/nut based, so for a veggie meal I might bolus a% based on previous experience of the impact.  I have recently discovered though that potatoes have extremely limited impact for me and I need to bolus considerably less than carbs and cals would suggest so it's a shame I don't like them


----------



## Bloden (Mar 15, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> I have to count carrots, peppers, onions.... Virtually everything in fact


Oh no! How annoying, Susan.


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 15, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Oh no! How annoying, Susan.



Sometime I just have to look at veg to send my bg up. I must be a super sensitive soul!


----------



## Bloden (Mar 15, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Sometime I just have to look at veg to send my bg up. I must be a super sensitive soul!


Can you eat veg blindfold? Or at one of those trendy super-sensory restaurants where you eat in the dark?


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 15, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Can you eat veg blindfold?


it happens if I just think about them sometimes . Chocolate eclairs have less effect!


----------



## Bloden (Mar 15, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> it happens if I just think about them sometimes


Oh no!


----------

